# Light Fixture help



## permagrin (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello All

i hope someone out there can help me. my ballast for my 36" Coralife 96W CP burned out last summer and i went to Rogers to see if i could get a replacement.
didn't have any for the 96W. told me to try a Electrical Distributor on Annacis Island to see if they had anything that would work. it seemed they didn't really want to help me.
my question is has anyone out there found where to buy these electronic ballasts. i did check Big Al's and there price was $165 and not really sure if they had them in stock but for another $5 you could get the whole fixture. seemed kinda silly to me to just buy the ballast at that price. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

pm spit.fire i think he might have one you could buy.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Wholesaler are not there to help retail purchaser to research a single special item. They cannot afford to stay in business like that.
Do the research yourself before calling them. Most of them carry the Workhorse ballast which will have one that works for yours.
However, you will likely have to cut and splice individual wires. The ballast likely will be $40 at least after tax.
All said and done, you are better off buying a used one from a member. I think there are a couple of those for sale at a decent price now.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want, I have a 36" coralife fixture which use the 96w CF bulb in excellent condition for $45, or $65 with a new bulb.


----------

